# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Just finished "for one more day" by Mitch Albon.  Author of Tuesdays with Morrie and The Five People You Meet in Heaven.  You can read it in one morning or one afternoon.  Its a beautiful story. I rea

## DebTor

Just finished "for one more day" by Mitch Albon.  Author of Tuesdays with Morrie and The Five People You Meet in Heaven.  You can read it in one morning or one afternoon.  Its a beautiful story. I read it today because all its doing here in TO is recovering from the overnight snow we had... In other words, "grey" skies.  And yes...I'm sulking... :))

DebTor

----------


## GayleR

Don't sulk. Today is brilliantly sunny! How about posting your trip report??

----------


## DebTor

Rog keeps asking me "Have you done your report yet ?"  I'll start working on it over the weekend.... Trying to condense it !

Deb

----------


## MIke R

great book Deb...Albom is a  genuine talent...

----------


## DebTor

Hey, Mike !  Sorry I took so long to respond to your request.

The Views of Crystal Water - Takes place in Vancouver and Japan during the second world war and focuses on the female Japanese pearl drivers.  I couldn't put it down.

The Romantic - Based on a childhood romance and how the boy and girl grow up, out of touch, back together.  Not a romance at all !  I loved it.

The Sunday List of Dreams - don't bother with this one.  way too girly for anyone !


I just finished The Outside of August by Joanna Hershon. August is the main character's brother,  Centers around their rather eccentric mother and the stable influence of the father.

Also finished Fay by Larry Brown.  Excellent.

As well as Then She Found Me by Elinor Lipman.  A woman gives up her daughter for adoption, follows her life, tries to reunite.  Lots of humour and quite good.

Also, My Mother's Lovers by Christopher Hope. Set in South Africa.  I found it fascinating.

The Navigator of New York by Wayne Johnson.  An absolute page turner.

What else are you going to do when its so blasted cold out there !  Would someone please remind me why I live in Ontario ??????  Guess I can blame my Scottish ancestors for picking Ontario !

DebTor

----------


## andynap

QUOTE:" Would someone please remind me why I live in Ontario "

I thought the same thing when I was in Chicago one January day- why would anyone live there?

----------


## MIke R

you guys are bunch of wussies....LOL

thanks for that Deb...I have most of those books in my shop but I dont have The Views of Crystal Waters and The Romantic which both sound very interesting...I'll have to stock them and see how they do....sadly we sell a bargeload of Daniellle Steel and Nora Roberts soooooooo the girly book may actualy sell....LOL

----------


## Dennis

> QUOTE:" Would someone please remind me why I live in Ontario "
> 
> I thought the same thing when I was in Chicago one January day- why would anyone live there?



Go expire your cookies!

----------


## DebTor

Well, stock it.  If they like Danielle, they'll like this one.  I found it got to the point where I was saying to myself."oh, please" and sticking my finger down my throat !!!


DebTor

----------


## DebTor

Andy !! Where were you today ??  I could have used one of your hugs.  I met a friend for lunch at the pub.  Sun was shining.  No wind.  Until I hit Yonge Street !  Wind !!!  I had a hood on, but it hit my cheeks, my eyes were streaming.  I walked into the pub...asked for a Coors Lite....blew my nose...wiped the tears from my eyes that resulted from the cold wind..andsaid to Rog.."Damn our Scottish ancestors....:))

DebTor

----------


## BillK

> Would someone please remind me why I live in Ontario



All the great people you meet there . . . and oh yeah . . . .summer.

----------


## andynap

> Andy !! Where were you today ??  I could have used one of your hugs.  I met a friend for lunch at the pub.  Sun was shining.  No wind.  Until I hit Yonge Street !  Wind !!!  I had a hood on, but it hit my cheeks, my eyes were streaming.  I walked into the pub...asked for a Coors Lite....blew my nose...wiped the tears from my eyes that resulted from the cold wind..andsaid to Rog.."Damn our Scottish ancestors....:))
> 
> DebTor



I think our wind was worse- I thought all our trees were done for- several limbs peppered my sun room roof. Not good. I am always up for a hug- a hug is great.

----------


## BillK

> I think our wind was worse- I thought all our trees were done for- several limbs peppered my sun room roof. Not good. I am always up for a hug- a hug is great.



Shouldn't you be in bed Dad?

----------


## DebTor

True, Bill my dear.  Very true.  I'd never have met you and Arlyn !!

Andy: We have tree limbs scattered all over our backyard.  A balmy 5 degrees this coming Saturday.  Bill - heat up that pool !

DebTor

----------

